# برنامج بسيط و متكامل لتصميم وحدات المناولة --- هام جدا لك



## mohamed mech (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
فهذا البرنامج الصغير قادر على توفير وقت كبير فهنيئاً لكم
و عذراً فهو لا يحتوى على حسابات التسخين
الا انكم بعد حساب كمية الهواء يمكنكم استخدام العلاقة الشهيرة
btu=1.08 * Cfm * Δt
ثم قسمة Btu على 3500 لنحصل على الكيلووات
و يفضل ان يكون السخان على عدة مراحل و لا يزيد عن 15كيلووات للمرحلة
اما Δt فهى الفرق بين هواء الامداد و الراجع و هى على حسب المكان و نسبة خلط الفريش مع الراجع وهى درجة حرارة الخليط و هى عادتا 68 فهرنهيت و درجة الامداد 82 فهرنهيت
و مثال على لذلك :-
وحدة مناولة سعتها 2000 Cfm فإنها تحتاج الى 
btu=1.08 * 2000* 15
32400 Btu
اى 32400/3500 = 9.25 كيلووات و اذا قسمناه على مرحلتين يعنى 4.6 
و الله اعلم و نرجو ممن لديه خبرة اكثر الافادة و التعليق لتعم الفائدةو نصحح ما لدينا من تفاوت


و الله الموفق :63:


----------



## عاشق الروح (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدكة (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك...

واعتقد ان اجابتك لا غبار غليها ...

وبالتوفيق


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (10 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ محمد على هذا البرنامج الجميل . وشكرا*​


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك الامة


----------



## اسامة القاسى (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## fadi kabes (18 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا اخي


----------



## alaa_84 (18 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك الأمة وجعلك زخراً للإسلام والمسلمين*​


----------



## mohamed mech (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا و نفع بكم امة الاسلام و المسلمين


----------



## مؤيد غازي (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (20 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور أخ محمد ولكن لى سؤال على حسب علمى 1ك وات يساوى 3412 btu/hr فكيف انت تقسم على 3500*


----------



## mohamed mech (27 مايو 2010)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> *مشكور أخ محمد ولكن لى سؤال على حسب علمى 1ك وات يساوى 3412 btu/hr فكيف انت تقسم على 3500*


 
مشكور يا هندسة و كلامك صحيح
بس هذا نوع من التقريب فقط


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (29 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## Atatri (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا يا مهندس محمد على مجهودك


----------



## iraqiengineer (20 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خير سيدي الكريم*


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (28 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (14 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## كرم الحمداني (14 فبراير 2011)

حلو كلش


----------



## mechanic power (14 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## eng - mahmoud (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## goor20 (18 فبراير 2011)

thanx a lot


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (6 يوليو 2011)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور
جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## subzero1 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

:14::14: مشكور اخى mohamed mech على مواضيعك الممتازه والشيقه والى الامام انت فى المقدمة بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## ابوبكر بن حسين (29 سبتمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (31 أغسطس 2018)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (23 سبتمبر 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

